# How to go back to stock image after applying Zipper hacks?



## ers26 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi All,

I have 3 Zippered DirecTivos that I am no longer using. I want to revert back to a stock image so I can get the DVR's ready to sell on Ebay. Can anyone offer any advice on how I would remove the hacks from the drives in these boxes?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think if you can change the upgradesoftware=false to true, or remove it, then force a software re-install, then do C&DE, you will be golden.


----------



## ers26 (Mar 30, 2003)

classicsat said:


> I think if you can change the upgradesoftware=false to true, or remove it, then force a software re-install, then do C&DE, you will be golden.


The 3 DirecTivos I am working with haven't been activated for nearly a year, I replaced them with HR20's. Can I still force a software re-install on them at this point?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I am sure you can.


----------

